# Looted Carnifex birthday present



## Azwaz (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, so these are the first pictures of anything I've done before being put online so be as gentle as you like with me... (I hope this is the right forum for conversions)

I started this project about November last year, E-Baying the various bits and bobs, did some scetches when I could, writing rules for it and such. I was inspired when some friends were looking at some pictures of looted carnifex's, I really liked them and had seen them before... but my friend who collects Orks hadnt seen them and was getting really excited about them and how wicked they looked. I know he appreciates the work that goes into converstions and stuff... I collect Tyranids, He's got Orks...

So naturally I dived into a project that started 7 months ago and give him his birthday presant today, it was well recieved : ) . I have stressed to my other friends how I do not intend on making a habit of 7 month conversion projects for birthday presants.

The pictures I've got are unpainted so you can (try) to see what I've done. If anyones got any questions or advice on how I could do something in the future, they are welcome to do so.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

This looks abosultely AMAZING! Great work. You have amazing moddelling skills and obviously a huge amount of patience (I'm jealous!). Your friend is very lucky. Great job man, I would love to see pictures of it painted if you get the chance. +rep!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Some awesome looting.


I can see why this took you some time to complete.

Your attention to detail is great, it is a shame the attached images are not bigger so that more of your work can be seen.

Cool stuff hope you post more soon ish.

+Reppage.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool stuff dude  +rep


----------



## Azwaz (Feb 16, 2011)

It took me ages just to figure out how to attatch them at all! I'm not used to doing it : ). To be honest I'm not sure the quality of the pictures is that great, and I wasnt sure what size to post them... I'll endevour put some better ones up next time. Well its in the hands of my friend now, he's pretty good at painting so once its done I'll get more pictures up again.

I probably wouldnt have put that much effort into something for anyone else, I know he really appreciates that kinda thing... we're both really into the details, mythology/story behind stuff... I quite enjoyed making it, but the pressure was on as his birthday crept up!

Thanks for the extra rep guys. this is all very new for me : D


----------



## Azwaz (Feb 16, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> Your attention to detail is great, it is a shame the attached images are not bigger so that more of your work can be seen.


Those are the only picturs I have, a friend has some others I think... if anyone wants to see a specific bit more closely, I can try and get a better picture of that from what I have but I dont want ot put MASSIVE repeat pictures up for people to wade through.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Often I dont like something because I feel its not 'fluffy'.


However in this case I simply dont care 

Make sure your friend does it justice with the paint job!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I imagine it will look quite excellent painted.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I love it. The fact that a Nids player gave it as a gift to an Orks player just makes it 100x more awesome too.
The concept is great, and the execution is even better.
Totally +rep


----------



## Azwaz (Feb 16, 2011)

Anarkitty said:


> The fact that a Nids player gave it as a gift to an Orks player just makes it 100x more awesome too.


He's worth the effort, he really appreciates stuff like this. Besides, hes kicked my ass with Eldar, Chaos, Orks and no doubt his Space Wolves once he finishes them. I told him if his Eldar Wraithlord killed my carnifex in hand to hand without help I would give him a spare head as a trophy to include in a converstion of the wraithlord overcoming a carnifex.

I dont think it ever happened... but like I said, if he deserved a trophy for anything, then there he is... 

'Stompy, Da Orkiest 'Nid'


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That is a very cool conversion. The fact that is was a present was even nicer. You did a really good job on the converison.


----------



## Blue (Dec 7, 2010)

WOW! Only 7 months! Great work dude, your friend must have been speechless.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

I saw the tital that thought "what the hell??? someone must be smoking something seriously nasty"

Then i had a look at the pics...

and all caring about the non-fluffyness of it went out the window. Its a fricken awesome model. Realy want to see it when its all painted. It also gives me ideas (hybrid half-mechanical tyrannofex anyone?)


----------



## Azwaz (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, 7 months... It was just an idea back then. I ended up getting 5 new carnifex's out of it though. I just wanted a body, so I bid on a load on E-Bay... and won them all :shok:. I didnt work on it that often, other projects on the go at the same time, and a few times when I was scared to touch it. Like once I'd made the 3 arms... I was worried about ruining it by putting them on! Same when I had to put the box on the back... Same when I had to decorate the box and make it Orky... I kept stopping for weeks at a time just worried about doing anything wrong and irriversable. Not to mention that at the start I was like "7 months... thats PLENTY of time". I finished it about a week before his birthday, through that week I was organising the illustration and page layout and it got laminated 10 minutes before I gave the whole thing to him.

I know its not something standard and 'fluffy' (took me while to figure out what people meant by that!), but I never intended it to be. I wrote rules for it, commissioned a friend who illustrates to do a picture for it (the face of which is in the top left of this post) and gave it a layout like the book... complete with origins/background. The manager at the local store even laminated it for me :grin:

Everyone keeps saying how much they want to see it painted, but I garentee that no one wants to see it painted as much as me!

Thanks everyone, I really apprecatiate everyones kind words. I was really worried about posting my work online for the first time. So seriously guys, thanks very much.


----------



## Blue (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, I do that worrying thing too. Sometimes I totally forget what I was working on I leave it for so long.:grin:


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Sick sick crazy awesome work, you really managed to capture a shambling hulk feeling without making it so busy it looks like a trash heap.


+rep dude

Whats next ?


----------



## Azwaz (Feb 16, 2011)

Otherthings in the pipeline include...

A flying Carnifex variant (started before 5th Ed rules)
A Thousand Sons Baneblade (to be used as standard or special custom rules)
A Bloodletter Herald (for a friend)
A Killteam of Ork Tyranid Hybrids
Some lightly converted Thousand Sons Terminators
Craploads of scenery

...and probably some other stuff in a box somewhere that I'll come accross and thing... oh yeah, I forgot about that. I really need to get back into painting though because I havent done any for so long.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow. What a great birthday present. I am really jealous. It looks really nice [+rep]. I love looted tyranid monstrous creatures, they're so funny when they're done properly. I would like to see it painted and your other efforts so I'll follow this thread hoping to hear more. Do put links in here if you have any other work and then I'll see it more easily.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome work dude, thanks for sending the link! This is actually brilliant! Nice work! 

As a tzeentch player myself, i would be very keen on seeing a thousand sons baneblade >.<


----------



## Azwaz (Feb 16, 2011)

Well its been so long the original crummy photos I took with a crappy camera arnt even here anymore, but 7 years on my friend finally took some decent photos since we started the Blog. Its not finished by hopefully as the kids get a bit older and we have more free time he will get around to finishing it.


----------



## Lutetia (Sep 1, 2018)

Same when I had to put the box on the back... Same when I had to decorate the box and make it Orky... I kept stopping for weeks at a time just worried about doing anything wrong and irriversable. Not to mention that at the start I was like "7 months... thats PLENTY of time".


----------

